

Interview with Denis Mars – Aussie co-founder of meetings.io - semerda
http://www.theroadtosiliconvalley.com/founders/interview-denis-mars-aussie-cofounder-meetingsio/
Got a chance to speak to an Aussie founder based out of Palo Alto (Silicon Valley) re-inventing communications for a connected world. Here's what happened.
======
mbschneider
great interview. cheers.

